# JD GT235, Garden tractor?



## tyler8174 (Apr 23, 2015)

Looking for an inexpensive garden tractor, have about $1000 bucks to spend. There is a JD gt235 for $1000 or a craftsman yt4000 for $675.

I am a novice is one better than the other for all purpose. Is the pricing about right on these?

Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know about the Craftsman,but the Jd is just a large lawn tractor. 
Tractor data.com only shows a 48" deck,and a single-stage snow thrower , for attachments.
It has hydro drive,but manual lift,and no provision for outside hydro ports.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> ... the Jd is just a large lawn tractor.
> Tractor data.com only shows a 48" deck,and a single-stage snow thrower , for attachments.
> It has hydro drive,but manual lift,and no provision for outside hydro ports.


Tractordata.com also shows it as having a K71 hydro and a sleeve hitch as an option.

That indicates to me that it's capable of at least light ground engaging work.

Here's a vid of a GT225 which is the same tractor but with 16 HP. instead of 18 HP.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiYu_gv-eYg[/ame]

Sure looks like a GT to me.


----------



## tyler8174 (Apr 23, 2015)

OldBuzzard said:


> Tractordata.com also shows it as having a K71 hydro and a sleeve hitch as an option.
> 
> That indicates to me that it's capable of at least light ground engaging work.
> 
> ...


Thank-you that was helpful


----------

